# What have I found?



## SCam (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeah, it's another one of those annoying ID threads..
But I usually find these pretty fun to test ya knowledge.
My place use to be infested with these but have only just noticed them start to run around the place again.
Tried lookin these up in the reptile guide but they all look pretty similar to me so I'll leave this to a trained eye..
Probably just a grass skink but after the scientific name.
Cheers
Cam


----------



## Jen (Feb 15, 2011)

Pseudemoia entrecasteauxi? Are you in victoria?


----------



## SCam (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry should have added location
I'm in Brisbane


----------



## hornet (Feb 15, 2011)

Lampropholis delicata


----------



## pythons73 (Feb 15, 2011)

When i was a younysta,i used
to call them Penny lizards..Now i call them Garden skinks..i found a funny looking one the other week with two tails,well another growing from the break
Theres some in the nearby bush that look simarlar however they have white-creamish stripes.


----------



## SCam (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------

